# Im afraid they are both males :(



## arbab (May 29, 2011)

can anyone help me identify my birds, TIA


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

just a guess for me 
left one is pied/pearl
right one white face/pearl/.....possible split to lutino or/& pied?
let me know if i'm right/wrong guys
just curious


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

How old are they? Male pearls will lose their pearls through molting. It looks like the grey is losing his pearls. Do either display any male behaviours? Like whistling, beak banging, heart wings etc? That's the best help I can offer  someone more experienced should be able to give you a more definitive answer based on age


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

If they are both over a year old, I think the left may be a male moulting out his pearls, and the right a female. But correct me if I'm wrong! There are heaps of people with more experience than I have with the not-so-obvious mutations


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

mitch2006 said:


> just a guess for me
> left one is pied/pearl
> right one white face/pearl/.....possible split to lutino or/& pied?
> let me know if i'm right/wrong guys
> just curious


The grey is just a normal pearl and the other is a cinnamon pearl pied  I believe


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how do you know they are not males?
are they dna tested or wing spot indentified ...etc?
ages of your birds ?any detailed parent info?
thanx


----------



## arbab (May 29, 2011)

I just bought them today, the seller delivered them to my house, I told him to gime me a pair and that's it. I dont know much about tiels though I have pet budgies before. I dont know how old are they as well, I ve just read few articles and I dont see any stripes or barred under the wings and tails that is why i am worried.


----------



## artistchan (May 22, 2011)

well give them a few days to settle down, then look out for behaviour, like heart wings and singing alot. 
since you don't know their age, it may be best just to wait it out for a molt to see if the pearls dissapear. 
also, just to make sure about the bars under the tail could you try posting a pic. 

(they look adorable by the way )


----------



## arbab (May 29, 2011)

ok I will post some more close up pics tomorrow, thank you guys for all the help


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

When you asked for a pair, where you looking for a male/female for breeding? Or just a pair of birds to keep you company? Myself, I love my sweet angelbeak Clementine, but if I could POOF turn her into a male and never have to worry about her eggs again, I would do it in a HEARTBEAT. And I miss how my male 'tiels used to sing to me. Clemenetine has one tweet that comes in three volumes: "Why Aren't You Looking At Me?" (quiet) "Why Did You Leave The Room" (Loud) and "It's ClemenTIME!" (Glass-Shattering).


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The first one looks like a 6-9 month old pearl male. When young a pearl would have the pearl pattern completely covering the back. If a male he will start to molt out this pattern to the back and by the time 1+ years old appear to look like a normal grey male.

The other bird is a cinnamon pearl pied. If it is the same age as the other tiel then it might be a female. So far it is not showing any evidence of molting out the pearl pattern. If the pattern to the back looks exactly the same in a month or 2 it is a female. If some of the pearled pattern on the back molts out and is replaced with solid colored feathers then it is a male.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tail baring and wing spots do not help sex pearl cockatiels.You have to observe there behaviour. There are very pretty burds. I love there colouring. Congrats on the new birds,


----------



## arbab (May 29, 2011)

here is the tail, this one is a bit quiet type than the gray pearl in my observation, im thinking male bec. the face is bright.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

You won't really be able to tell with the cinnamon pearl pied (same as my Jesse) until either it's older or it starts singing and whistling, beak banging and other particularly male behaviours. If you mean the cinnamon's bright face, that's just it's natural colouring. But the bright face on the grey means a male


----------



## arbab (May 29, 2011)

I replaced the cinammon with another gray hen, here is the pic of them. I think they are male and female now right? But my problem now is, after like 3 days now they still don't get along very well, need some help what i need to do so that they will pair


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well that's not a gray, that's a pied...and pieds are really hard to sex. You can't go by face or tail barring because male pieds can keep their tail bars for several molts. You're going to have to go by behavior on this one.


----------



## emehart19 (Jun 1, 2011)

> after like 3 days now they still don't get along very well


 I've always read to house birdies in separate cages next to each other for sometimes up to a month. After they start interacting with each other you can try them together but keep that spare cage ready.
Pretty sure just tossing two birdies together is risking disaster...I'd like to get to know my roomate before sharing, that's for sure.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Not to mention if the first two were bonded to each other it could be a long road before they start to like each other.


----------



## arbab (May 29, 2011)

I decided to return back his original mate after 1 week, they missed each other I think. for now i think will let it be this way, it doesnt matter to me now if they are both males as long as they are both happy and getting along well . 

here are some of their sweet moments and thanks to all of you guys and I hope you can help me again for some of my other queries along the way. God Bless


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thats good that you put them back together, because you now have a pair (male and female) and if a paor is bonded they are better parents.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah that is definatly a Pearl split to wf cock, and a Cinnamon Pearl Pied hen. They look realy comfortable with eachother. Nice pair.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

How long have you had these birds? From your posts it sounds like you want them to get down to business asap. That won't work with cockatiels, it could be months before they are settled enough to breed. It also looks like you could have broke quarantine if you've just got the pair, which is not good for any of your birds and bad animal husbandry. I suspect you have a male and a female, but you could be waiting a while before they decide to breed. That male looks pretty young and it's best just to let them get to know each other and their surroundings before you attempt to breed them.


----------

